
Blokable uses Mender for OTA updates for scalable housing creation – webinar - ralphmender
https://mender.io/blog/sign-up-for-a-webinar-with-blokable
======
agent5308
Seems to be modeled after this work between Google and Mender
[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/iot-devices/mender-
an...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/iot-devices/mender-and-cloud-
iot-facilitate-robust-device-update-management)

------
unreasonable
If I am going to have a wired house I would definitely want the software to be
up to date.

~~~
Lex-2008
Yep! When someone hacks into your computer - it's one thing; but if somebody
"hacks" into your home - it's a completely different issue!

